# New Reo Button Covers



## Andre (5/6/15)

Available in red, glow in the dark white, green and orange! Yes, orange @andro.

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?I...rd=&keyword1=&keyword2=&limit=30&limitstart=0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)

Pics!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/6/15)

Andre said:


> Available in red, glow in the dark white, green and orange! Yes, orange @andro.
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?Itemid=3&option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&manufacturer_id=0&keyword=&keyword1=&keyword2=&limit=30&limitstart=0


I think we have to thank our large REO community for this. The mod master has seen our plight and made these available for those who need to find/fire their REO`s in the dark when load shedding strikes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pics!
> 
> View attachment 28700
> View attachment 28701
> ...



They look like sweeties.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (5/6/15)

I might considrr a Reo just for one of them buttons


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I might considrr a Reo just for one of them buttons


As good a reason as any other!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (5/6/15)

Andre said:


> As good a reason as any other!


group buy ......anyone?


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

andro said:


> group buy ......anyone?


We shall have to order a lot to justify the $50 shipping. Maybe wait for @Oupa to bring in with his next order?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

